# firetruck to flatbed



## rdbrumfield (Jan 11, 2010)

Had this firetruck growing cobwebs in the barn, figured I would put it to work. It is a 72 ford F700 with 6100 original miles.

I only had to take off the tank and fab up the bed with hoist. The pto was already there, just replaced the waterpump with a hyd unit. Used propane tank for resevoir and one for an air tank. the air was initially used to operate valves for water spray. I used a airconditioning pump off a 73 celica. They are a two piston with a crankcase. Works great.

Tried to post a pic, but to many bytes

I did post in tractorbynet.com under do it yourself with pics


----------



## clearance (Jan 11, 2010)

I looked at it, very cool, mint old truck. Nice job making it usefull to you. So, did you change the rear end or not? Must have a bull low gear on the trans anyways.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Jan 12, 2010)

The gears cme in yesterday. changing from 6:83 to 4:88. Right now it runs 40 at 2000 rpm. Should have them in next week.


----------



## clearance (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats good, that truck has many years to go thanks to your efforts.


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 23, 2010)

rdbrumfield said:


> Had this firetruck growing cobwebs in the barn, figured I would put it to work. It is a 72 ford F700 with 6100 original miles.
> 
> I only had to take off the tank and fab up the bed with hoist. The pto was already there, just replaced the waterpump with a hyd unit. Used propane tank for resevoir and one for an air tank. the air was initially used to operate valves for water spray. I used a airconditioning pump off a 73 celica. They are a two piston with a crankcase. Works great.
> 
> ...



This was posted on Craigslist a couple days ago.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/atq/1658148818.html

6,139 original miles.


----------



## ray benson (Mar 24, 2010)

rdbrumfield said:


> Had this firetruck growing cobwebs in the barn, figured I would put it to work. It is a 72 ford F700 with 6100 original miles.
> 
> I only had to take off the tank and fab up the bed with hoist. The pto was already there, just replaced the waterpump with a hyd unit. Used propane tank for resevoir and one for an air tank. the air was initially used to operate valves for water spray. I used a airconditioning pump off a 73 celica. They are a two piston with a crankcase. Works great.
> 
> ...



They were BIG. resized


----------



## joesawer (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice.
I really like those bump side Fords.
There is a web site dedicated to them if you should ever need parts or info. Just google fordification.com


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dad bought a brand new 78 Ford F600, loved that truck. Only problem was he got the little 330 V8 thinking he'd save gas. That engine was a dog. With a load of logs on it, it was SLOW. But, I guess it really didn't matter, cause empty it was still SLOW, Joe.


----------

